# Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT



## Zanderrobert (3. März 2009)

Hallöchen,
suche nach den Lösungen für die Prüfung in Berlin.

Brauche mind.
Allgemeine Fischkunde      
und
Spezielle Fischkunde


Danke vorab!


----------



## Student (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*

*lol*

Also das wird dir hier sicherlich niemand verraten, selbst wenn es diese irgendwo gäbe. Such dir den gesamten Fragenkatalog im Internet und lern das auswendig. Ist ja nicht so schwer, oder?

Mfg

Student


----------



## Zanderrobert (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*



Student schrieb:


> *lol*
> 
> Also das wird dir hier sicherlich niemand verraten, selbst wenn es diese irgendwo gäbe. Such dir den gesamten Fragenkatalog im Internet und lern das auswendig. Ist ja nicht so schwer, oder?
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für Deinen freundlichen Rat.
Komischerweise gibt es von den verschiedensten Bundesländern die Lösungen. Und es soll auch noch Leute geben, die in Deutschland arbeiten. Die haben keine Zeit die ganze Woche zu suchen, sondern die brauchen schnell Antworten auf Ihre Fragen. Und was schwer oder leicht ist, dass sollte man den Betroffenden doch selbst entscheiden lassen. Bin auf jeden Fall noch Anfänger und da kann ich ein wenig Unterstützung gebrauchen.#q
Wenn Du allerdings bei Deiner Einschulung schon so schlau warst wie heute; klasse.
Zr


----------



## Student (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*



Zanderrobert schrieb:


> Bin auf jeden Fall noch Anfänger und da kann ich ein wenig Unterstützung gebrauchen.#q



Aber wer die Prüfung bestehen will, sollte auch wissen, worum es geht, oder? 

Vielleicht hab ich deine Frage auch mißverstanden: Es klang so, als suchst du "illegales Insiderwissen"; sprich die PRÜFUNGSfragen.

Wenn es dir nur um den Fragenkatalog geht, hier zwei Links (nicht explizit Berlin, aber die Fragen sind mitunter ja ähnlich/gleich):

http://www.luis.brandenburg.de/l/fischerei/pruefung/L7100024/

http://www.angeln-und-jagen.de/fischerpruefung-online.php

Viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung!

Mfg,

Student


----------



## HOX (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*

Mit dem Ton kommst Du sicher weiter!


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*



Student schrieb:


> http://www.luis.brandenburg.de/l/fischerei/pruefung/L7100024/
> 
> http://


 


@ TE, meine PN von ebend, bezieht sich auf genau diesen link den Dir STUDENT gerade angeboten hat. Wie gesagt in manchen Themengebieten wirst Du zu Berlin keinen Unterschied haben, beachte halt nur die Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten von Berlin gegenüber Brandenburg...So kannste zu Hause fein üben üben üben ...


----------



## Zanderrobert (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*

Hallo nochmal,
nochmal zu Klarstellung: Wir haben in Berlin eine Broschüre für 12€ gekauft. In dieser stehen
aber keine Lösungen. Diese werden während des Unterrichts erarbeitet. D. h. ich habe bereits 240 der 360 Antworten. Allerdings werde ich wohl die letzte Antwort erst am Samstag um 17.30 Uhr erhalten und Sonntag früh um 09.00 Uhr ist die Prüfung. Grundsätzlich halte ich diese Methode auch für völlig korrekt. Wenn man allerdings dort ca. 8-8,5 Stunden gesessen hat, dann ist die Birne irgendwann mal leer. Somit wäre es halt schön, wenn man schon mal vorbeugend arbeiten könnte.

Werde jetzt anfangen, die gesendete Hilfestellungen zu beackern. Also schon mal Vielen Dank für die Tipps.
Noch eine ernstgemeinte Frage: Verstößt es gegen das Gesetz hier die Antworten zu veröffentlichen? Ich dachte so nach einem Muster wie: 1=a oder 2=c. Das würde voraussetzen, dass jeder Prüfling mind. die Fragen besitzt. Und ich werde bald alle 360 Antworten wissen.
Gruß zr


----------



## Student (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*



Zanderrobert schrieb:


> Noch eine ernstgemeinte Frage: Verstößt es gegen das Gesetz hier die Antworten zu veröffentlichen?



Also Prüfungsfragen und Fragen aus dem Prüfungskatalog sind m.E. zwei Paar Schuhe. 

Um die Prüfungsfragen, bei uns 60 Stück, zu veröffentlichen, müsste man Insider-Kontakte haben, um diese bereits vor Prüfungstag zu erhalten (sicherlich nicht unmöglich, wie überall im Leben). Und diese Veröffentlichung ist sicherlich unangebracht und ggf. auch strafbar.

Die Veröffentlichung der Antworten aus dem offiziellen Fragenkatalog (bei uns waren das glaube ich knapp 600) ist wohl eher unproblematisch, sofern da kein Copyright o.ä. verletzt wird.

Deine Frage im ersten Post lautete, ob jemand die Prüfungsfragen kennt. Daher meine aggressive Antwort...denn mit Beschiß den Schein zu bestehen, ist sicher nicht im Sinne diesen Forums und des Angelscheins per se.

Mfg

Student

PS: Wenn an der Uni nach der Prüfung bekannt wird, dass auch nur 1 Person die Fragen vorher kannte, müssen notfalls auch alle 400 Studenten die Klausur wiederholen! Ist das fair? Wohl kaum.


----------



## Kampfler (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*

Mahlzeit,
mach dir mal keinen kopp um die schwere der Fragen, die meisten sind vom aufbau her so logisch, dass man sich schon wirklich extrem dolle anstrengen muss, um die falsch zu beantworten und wenn wirklich zwei drei fragen falsch sind, ist das auch kein Problem, das schaffst du schon. 

Noch ein Tipp, mach die ganze Prüfung in Potsdam, schau dir vorher die fragen mit antoworten im internet ein bissel an und gut ist. Die Prüfungskommission wählt einen dieser im internet zufindenden Fragebögen aus und garantiert nicht den schwersten. 

Hab letzten Herbst als Berliner in Potsdam meine Prüfug bestanden (hab sie in PM gemacht, da das ganze preiswerter ist als in Berlin), vorher hatte ich auch nen mords bammel vor den Fragen, war dann aber überrascht, wie leicht das ganze ablief.|wavey:


----------



## Zanderrobert (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*

Hallöchen,
um wirklich alle Mißverständnisse möchte ich kurz erklären wie es in Berlin läuft. Du bekommst vorab 6X60 Fragen als Broschüre.
Diese Fragen und _*genau*_ diese, werden zur Prüfung gemixt. So verbleiben 10 Fragen x 6 Themengebiete = 60 Fragen.

Ich habe jetzt 60 Fragen x 4 Themengebiete erarbeitet.
Nur die letzten 60 Fragen X 2 Themengebiete müssen noch erarbeitet werden, also _*120 Lösungen.*_

Und diese aus den o.g. Themengebieten. Also wie gesagt:
Ich bin nur an den fehlenden Lösungen interessiert, da ich diese erst so spät erhalten.

Hatte halt gehofft, dass irgendjemand die Problematik kennt und mir helfen kann. Und ich dachte halt, dass diese Rubrik, die übrigens auch von anderen Bundesländern die Lösung bereithält, dafür da ist.


----------



## Student (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*



Zanderrobert schrieb:


> Hatte halt gehofft, dass irgendjemand die Problematik kennt und mir helfen kann. Und ich dachte halt, dass diese Rubrik, die übrigens auch von anderen Bundesländern die Lösung bereithält, dafür da ist.



Kannst ja die 120 Fragen reinschreiben und wir beantworten sie nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen :m

Übrigens (bzgl. "genau diese"): Bei uns in Hessen damals wurden in der Prüfung auf einmal 2 Fragen gestellt, die in dem offiziellen Fragenkatalog gar nicht drin gestanden haben. Das ist mir (und anderen) aufgefallen, weil ich wirklich jede Frage auswendig konnte.

Unanhängig von Richtig oder Falsch wurden diese dann aus der Wertung genommen und ich habe 0 Fehler bei 58 Richtigen. Sieht auf dem Zertifikat auch doof aus |rolleyes

Mfg

Student


----------



## Gladiator (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*



Zanderrobert schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> suche nach den Lösungen für die Prüfung in Berlin.
> 
> Brauche mind.
> ...



hab dir ne pn geschickt


----------



## Zanderrobert (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*

Servus,
hab mir mal alles angeschaut. Aber es sind leider doch erhebliche Unterschiede zu dem
was man uns hier fragt.

Trotzdem schönen Dank an alle. Falls Euch noch etwas einfällt, wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn ihr es mich wissen lasst.
gruß zr


----------



## Terraxx (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*

Hi Leute!
ich habe die Antworten 
Mache nämlich grade selber die Schule und habe alle Antworten geknipst, wenn du die noch brauchst, stell ich sie gerne rein


----------



## Fanne (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*

um kurz klarzustellen : die fischereibehörde lässt die fragen von irgendwelchen leuten  aussuchen , dann werden diese FRAGEN gedruckt und  so verschlossen und versiegelt das  niemand  aber auch niemand sehen kann was für fragen es sind !!!

den jeweiligen lösungsschlüssel  erarbeiten auch die leute die die fragen zusammen stellen  und auch diese werden so verschlossen und versiegelt  das niemand zugang  hat.


wenn du quasi deine  fragen erst am  den besagten tag bekommst, heisst das nochlange nicht das diese in der prüfung dran kommen ! 


grüsse !!!


----------



## Terraxx (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*



Fanne schrieb:


> um kurz klarzustellen : die fischereibehörde lässt die fragen von irgendwelchen leuten  aussuchen , dann werden diese FRAGEN gedruckt und  so verschlossen und versiegelt das  niemand  aber auch niemand sehen kann was für fragen es sind !!!
> 
> den jeweiligen lösungsschlüssel  erarbeiten auch die leute die die fragen zusammen stellen  und auch diese werden so verschlossen und versiegelt  das niemand zugang  hat.
> 
> ...



na klar kommen die dann vor!!!
Es gibt 6 Felder, 2 Felder davon hat er erst nächste Woche, so wie ich!
Und in der Prüfung kommen 10 Fragen je Thema vor, also auf jeden Fall 20 Fragen, die er erst nächste Woche lernt!
er dürte jetzt aber keine Angst mehr vor der prüfung haben, da ich grade Prüfung habe und die Antworten zu allen 601, wenn man es genau nehmen will, Fragen habe (Diese wurden an der Wand ausgehängt


----------



## Zanderrobert (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*



Fanne schrieb:


> um kurz klarzustellen : die fischereibehörde lässt die fragen von irgendwelchen leuten  aussuchen , dann werden diese FRAGEN gedruckt und  so verschlossen und versiegelt das  niemand  aber auch niemand sehen kann was für fragen es sind !!!
> 
> den jeweiligen lösungsschlüssel  erarbeiten auch die leute die die fragen zusammen stellen  und auch diese werden so verschlossen und versiegelt  das niemand zugang  hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angeljonas1 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung Berlin EILT*

Wünsche auf jeden Fall allen Prüflingen viel Erfolg und es ist wirklich für jeden zu bewältigen!
Beste Grüße von der Tacklefront.
jonas


----------

